# need to install dialog4ports



## xano (Nov 30, 2013)

*F*or some reason with this new installation dialog4ports was not added. `pkg_add dialog4ports` doesn't work.  None of the servers or repositories work. *I*n /usrs/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports I use `make install clean` and get

```
Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this port manually inot /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
```

*A*pparently dialog4ports-0.1.5.tar.gz doesn't exist.  I have no form of media to transfer manually.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2013)

Does the command `host ftp.freebsd.org` return anything? If it doesn't you don't have an Internet connection or your resolving (check /etc/resolv.conf) doesn't work.


----------

